# Performance parts



## Xodus187 (May 16, 2004)

For the maxima, i was gonna go with an injen air intake, an ECU, who makes a good exaust system that will be a good price for the most power. As well as some street tires, which ones are better Nitto, Yokohama, or Toyo?


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

check this site for performance mods: http://maxmods.dyndns.org/index.php
as for tires i think Yokohama AVS ES100's are your best bet.


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

Go with a ypipe for the most bang for your buck. The contention seems to be that intakes are only for sound (no or no-noticeable power gains, just to make it sound mean ) with the stocker actually having better throttle response.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Maxima performance parts?
I wasnt aware there were any........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep...I wouldn't know nothin' bout no Maxima performance parts.

Nope.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

hahah you guys are funny


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

ya, i dont know man...performance parts?
j/k. look around town.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

mmmm....turbos..tasty treat indeed.


----------

